# ampmeter.. Fluke or Ideal?



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Can't say I have ever used Ideal's test tools aside from the vol-con (retired mine). 

I have always used Fluke test tools and I highly recommend them...

From my experience Fluke really stands behind their products and they are well made for the most part, however I had a Fluke 333 clamp meter and I was not impressed with it. The circuit board cracked at the test lead input and it was not worth having it repaired. I bought a 337 meter and there is a noticeable difference in quality from their lower series of clamp meters, (The more expensive clamp meters, 335 and 337 are made in Thailand as opposed to china for the lower end ones.)

It all depends on what you need in a clamp meter...frequency, resistance, backlight, in-rush, min/max, hold and true RMS.

If I were to purchase anything other than Fluke it would probably be from Hioki or AEMC. I have looked at a few of Ideals test tools and they just seemed cheap and toyish IMO. Stay away from Greenlee's clamps...one of theirs blew up on an electrician I used to work with when he was measuring 600V at a splitter.

Get yourself a Fluke 337 or 335, you will be happy with it! Also check Ebay, I have seen some 337's new in the box going for around 150 bucks.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

FLUKE True-RMS, with the voltage leads.

I have had the same cheaper fluke clamp without the true-rms for seven years now, it's never failed me, was about $200 new, and I only wish I had the true-rms for drives and non-linear loads.

The fluke T-whatever phony amp clamp, those things suck. Can anyone get a wire larger than 1/0 in that tiny notch?

I own three flukes and swear by them, its what the navy uses.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

miller_elex said:


> FLUKE True-RMS, with the voltage leads.
> 
> I have had the same cheaper fluke clamp without the true-rms for seven years now, it's never failed me, was about $200 new, and I only wish I had the true-rms for drives and non-linear loads.
> 
> ...


The inrush on the 337 is so handy too...this thing is my bread and butter!


----------



## pimpin electrician (May 2, 2009)

*Fluke for sure*



cdnelectrician said:


> Can't say I have ever used Ideal's test tools aside from the vol-con (retired mine).
> 
> I have always used Fluke test tools and I highly recommend them...
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input. I purchased the ideal because it was late, and i happened to be at Lowe's at the time. I think i am gonna stop by Grainger tomorrow and see what it cost for a decent fluke clamp on meter.

Maybe check online, i need it for use by Monday. Probably gonna have to spend some dough. it's all good though. At this time in my career i can see myself only using this type meter to measure current. Backlight will be a nice option to have. 

You say that you can measure resistance with some of these type meters? Do you mean that in a sense of a megger? or the resistance like in continuity testers? Just curious.

thanks again for you input!


----------



## pimpin electrician (May 2, 2009)

Looks like i will be checking out a 337. sounds good! Thanks fella's


----------



## pimpin electrician (May 2, 2009)

Will any of these meters keep track of the highest amount current passing through at one given time? im wondering if i leave it clamped on for about 5 mins. if it will hold, or keep note of the highest amount of current during the time it was testing?


----------



## pimpin electrician (May 2, 2009)

cdnelectrician said:


> Get yourself a Fluke 337 or 335, you will be happy with it! Also check Ebay, I have seen some 337's new in the box going for around 150 bucks.


Im sure you already know this, but fluke testers 332, 333, 335, 337 had a recall on them. If they were made in jan 2008 through feb 2009.

At least Fluke is on top of it and helping solve the problem. Check yours out, if you have not already.

Im still gonna buy one.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I have a Ideal tester and think it is a nice tester. I have a fluke that I use everyday,but the Ideal is a 600a clamp meter and the end will flip down and has a screen on the bottom of the meter for tight spots.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Several of the Flukes will measure minimum average and peak for a period of time.

I think the Ideal is OK but the peak lock button is in a lousy location. I gave my Ideal away and went back to using my Fluke.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

My 2 best meters are my 337 and 789.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I have never used a more reliable and easy to use clamp than AVO. By far the best available.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

I owned the ideal 400 amp clamp meter.

I liked it until I started getting false readings with it. It wouldn't read voltage correctly and sometimes continuity would work and sometimes it wouldn't. One time it read zero voltage on a hot panel. I tried replacing the leads but that didn't work. This is the meter I had.

http://www.tequipment.net/Ideal61-732.asp

I got a fluke 335A and really like it. But I'm regretting not springing for the 337A. I'll probably pick one up in the near future. Just a note about Flukes customers service they replaced my 335a due to the recall and it was no hassle at all:thumbsup:

http://www.tequipment.net/Fluke335A.html


You can see the difference in price. I guess in this case the old saying is true, you only get what you pay for.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

when it comes to meters, fluke sets the standard. I have used there network tools, and a few of their voltmeters.


----------



## petek57 (Mar 3, 2009)

*Ideal*

When I needed a meter in a hurry I purchased an Ideal. Didn't last more than 2 months. Went back to Fluke and very satisfied. Also started buying some Extech and so far I am happy


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Don't buy your meters from blue or orange. I am sure the meter manufactures are like the tool manufactures and send a lesser grade version to the box stores. Buy your meters from a reputable source listed on the the manufactures website. Spend the extra money. Your life could depend on it.


----------



## pimpin electrician (May 2, 2009)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for all your replies! i was going back an for with buying the 337 or sticking with the ideal that i purchased out of quick impulse buying. i needed a clamp tester in a hurry. The supply houses that sell fluke are closed on the weekend.

I guess i am gonna wait until monday and break a little bread for the fluke. i have never needed a clamp on meter in the past for any projects that i have done. Hope fully if i buy a good fluke clamp on, i will run into more jobs where it will come in handy.

You can't put a price on safety though. so even if i need it just this once, oh well.

Thanks everybody!


----------



## Innovative (Jan 26, 2010)

Do yourself a favor... do not buy a 337 from Grainger, unless you like paying suggested retail price. You can find it online for 20-40% less then what Grainger charges.......

BTW... the 337 is the best all purpose clamp meter. I have a 336 and a 337, they have never let me down.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Innovative said:


> Do yourself a favor... do not buy a 337 from Grainger, unless you like paying suggested retail price. You can find it online for 20-40% less then what Grainger charges.......
> 
> BTW... the 337 is the best all purpose clamp meter. I have a 336 and a 337, they have never let me down.


Yeah I like to use this site
Tequipment.NET the lowest prices for test equipment
Not the cheapest but better then Grainger and there customer service is excellent. 

FWIW I would avoid Ebay, I've seen some Chinese knock offs for sale on there.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

knowshorts said:


> I am sure the meter manufactures are like the tool manufactures and send a lesser grade version to the box stores. .


anyone else heard this stuff?
I can't imagine a manufacturer getting away with such behavior...what are your sources?


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

pimpin electrician said:


> Im sure you already know this, but fluke testers 332, 333, 335, 337 had a recall on them. If they were made in jan 2008 through feb 2009.
> 
> At least Fluke is on top of it and helping solve the problem. Check yours out, if you have not already.
> 
> Im still gonna buy one.


Thanks for the info, I bought my meter back in 2006 so i'm sure it's ok.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

pimpin electrician said:


> Thanks for your input. I purchased the ideal because it was late, and i happened to be at Lowe's at the time. I think i am gonna stop by Grainger tomorrow and see what it cost for a decent fluke clamp on meter.
> 
> Maybe check online, i need it for use by Monday. Probably gonna have to spend some dough. it's all good though. At this time in my career i can see myself only using this type meter to measure current. Backlight will be a nice option to have.
> 
> ...


The 337 will measure resistance up to a certain point I forget what it is exactly, but it is in the Kohm range. Anything above that you need to use a DMM.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> anyone else heard this stuff?
> I can't imagine a manufacturer getting away with such behavior...what are your sources?


It's done all the time in manufacturing. Many items used to be blems or 2nds. These items went to outlet stores. Then manufactures wanted to get more market share by selling to the box stores (walmart included) and started producing "cheaper" items. This included tools. 

When my cordless Milwaukee's clutch died a few years ago, I took it in to a tool repair shop that was an authorized Milwaukee repair center. I received a call a few days later and the guy was asking me if I bought my drill at home depot. I told him yes and he said he thought so. He told me some of the parts were plastic and not metal in the home depot version. 

Think about it. Milwaukee tools were used exclusively by tradesmen. And they cost a pretty penny. Same with Ridgid. That's only so much market share. There was no way these companies were going to be able to sell at regular prices to DIY'ers. They still have QC, but use different materials. It's not the Chinese that cause these tools to fail, it's the lesser grade materials.

As far as meters go, they are all probably pretty much the same inside. I trust Fluke and they stand behind their product. There is a reason they cost what they do. I'm tight, but not tight enough to trust my life with a meter marketed to a DIY'er from a wirenut company.


----------



## pimpin electrician (May 2, 2009)

Innovative said:


> Do yourself a favor... do not buy a 337 from Grainger, unless you like paying suggested retail price. You can find it online for 20-40% less then what Grainger charges.......
> 
> BTW... the 337 is the best all purpose clamp meter. I have a 336 and a 337, they have never let me down.



yeah, i noticed that grainger was way more expensive then i found the meters online. im gonna see what kind of deal i can get at my supply house. They know me good there. they can hook me for close to their cost.


----------

